# New Lead for GA, MI, OH



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

Hello everyone I have new leads for REO contractors in the states of GA, MI, KY, West Virginia, and OH If you’re interested let me know and I will send you the direct link to the recruiters of the companies looking for contractors in those areas. I hope everyone is having a Happy Holiday season and thank you for your time. :thumbup:

Steve


----------



## GaReops (Aug 7, 2012)

Send me some info, and lets see what you got..


----------



## FandA (Jan 2, 2013)

*Interested*

Hello,

I am interested in the info for GA.


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

Pm sent but no reply??


----------



## Tony black (Dec 22, 2012)

Hi my name is Tony and I would like for you to send me any information that would help my company get more REO work. We have been in the business for over 11yrs and we are aware that this is the slow point of the season. So if you have any good news please send it my way. Thanks C and A


----------



## Cleanupman (Nov 23, 2012)

If I'm not mistaken that is Steve from the PPWS Store in Vegas....
ppwsstore.com I believe is their website...
Upstart supply company with decent pricing...if you make a purchase use code PPWSS7 and you'll get 7% off...
Thier site has a ob posting area for contractors...mostly people like SG or other regionals looking for subs...but a decent service....last I was there...lot of "new" names looking for subs....hope that doesn't bite him in the butt he's a decent guy....if we are talking about the same guy...I'm just basing this on the name and the information on the OP...


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Lots of new companies are contacting us all the time. The problem is they either have fair pricing (less than a handful) with a lack of volume or lousy pricing with unreasonable expectations and NO history to confirm they are legit in paying. We also have the companies that the brokers deal with emailing us to sign up with them. Fortunately, the deals we have with the brokers is much better.


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

It is me Steve and we are not a broker company. We are the only Property Preservation Supply Company today that provides job leads for the REO contractor. We are the first to REO Supply company to help contractors find out what companies are looking for contractors. With our large network of Asset Managers we have helped 1000's of contractors keep there doors open and expand there business, on top of having great prices for supplies.


----------



## vendor1 (Aug 26, 2012)

hammerhead I didn't get your pm what state do you cover


----------



## cjb (Jan 4, 2013)

Send over info for KY!


----------



## hammerhead (Apr 26, 2012)

vendor1 said:


> hammerhead I didn't get your pm what state do you cover


northwest ohio and se mich


----------



## Expat (Jan 4, 2013)

Interested in seeing what you have for Ga. Please send the info through.


----------

